# My first triple



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Well I finally did it! I skipped the double and went right to a triple. What a fantastic hunt. Fallguy and I set up on this ridge overlooking a valley. He was on one side and I on the other. I started calling with some rabbit distress. As soon as I finished I had a taker coming in. Fallguy was covering my downwind side, but this coyote decide to take the long way there. Fallguy was to my left and this one went right. I didn't have much time before it was going to be out of site. Right at the last second i took a shot and got him. I heard the smack and saw him go down just out of site. Since it was early in the sequence i decided to keep calling. After my second series I heard howling just off to my right. So I repositioned and answered the howls. After that i looked back to my main area and saw two more coming in. One was coming in slowly while the other decided to stay back in the hills. After much coaxing I had the second one at 300 yds. It was finally getting to nervous to come any closer and was starting to go the other way. At that point i decided to take the shot. After I herd the smack I looked back for the third one. It had only went a few yards before it stopped again. I tried a few times to get him in closer with no luck. So I aimed and let out a prayer shot. I couldn't belive my eye's when that yote started spinning.

That was an amazing hunt that i will remember for a very long time. After it was all over Fallguy came over. He said he didn't see a damn thing, but it was one of the most exciting hunts he had been on. One of the coyotes was an old male. He had some big *** teeth on him. Oh and that howling was the first coyote that i shot. It was weird, the howls sounded like greeting or lonesome howls. You would think a wounded coyote would do more of a warning bark. I think that was why the other two hung up.

Anyways, thanks for letting me share this with you.
Happy hunting.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow nice work and good shooting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Once, again congrats buddy! You deserve it.

What Papapete forgot to mention is that there was actually a 4th coyote that he didn't see that came out on my side of the ridge. I believe we spooked him up from a rock pile when we walked in on that crunchy snow. He was too far out for me to shoot once he cleared the rock pile, but he slowly worked his way away, always looking back to Papapete's side of the ridge. He either saw him calling or the other 3 coyotes. He wanted so bad to come in, and actually turned back a half mile out and did start to come back in, and after the 3rd one was shot he got the heck out of dodge :lol:

There was NO DOUBT in my mind that Papapete had 3 coyotes on the ground. I heard 3 shots with no follow ups, and we know each other's style of calling well enough that I could tell each shot was a success by the next way he called. When I walked over the ridge I expected to see 3 fingers up, and that's what I saw!

Yes, it was the most exciting stand I have ever been on, even though I didn't see any of the coyotes that were being called and killed. The suspense of trying to figure out what was going on just about killed me! The ADD was starting to kick in bad. :lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats thats awesome good shootin keep up the good work


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

papapete and fallguy what kind of guns do u guys use?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

gsehnter-bloms

I shoot a 223 Weatherby Vanguard synthetic. Don't have a lot of kills with it this year (first season with it), but I love the gun. Very accurate and feels good in the hands. The next rifle I buy will be another Vanguard.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Amazing pics and story. I almost got a triple one time....... Almost. Maybe somday.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Very, very nice. I'm green with envy. :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I shoot a Remington 22-250.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I got my first.. and probably last triple two years ago. What a rush. Congratulations!!!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats guys! Was that in the tourney? I haven't heard of many trips with a rifle. You hear about it all the time with shotguns, but not to often with the rifle!

Nice work. I can only imagine sitting on the other side of the ridge. I bet you were shaking you wanted to look so bad!

Congrats all three look like nice mature dogs!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's some good reading right there! Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y

No it wasn't in the tournament. The tournament never did happen for us. To make a long story short, papapete had a funeral to attend Saturday so we drove seperate vehicles Friday morning to one of our calling areas. The plan was for me to go to my cousins that night and hunt Bremen with him. Papa would go back to Mayville for the funeral. Well Friday morning about 10 miles from our calling spot I nailed a deer on the highway. The horrible thing about it is I was using my dad's Colorado, since I don't have 4 wheel drive on my S-10. The radiator was gone, so we got it all figured out and got a wrecker to come bring it back to GF. We started hunting about 9:30 AM and got that triple about noon. I look happy in the picture but I was still pretty upset about the whole deal...still am. Not only did I not get to do that tournament that I had been looking forward to for 2 months, but I messed up my dad's vehicle. I ended up going back home that night and giving him a ride out to Devil's Lake to pick up one of his other work trucks to use while his Colorado is in the shop.

I hope everyone reading this filled an extra doe tag this fall to do their part. :******:


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm jealous. :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

FAllguy,

That really sucks. I did my part! I got all of my does! Thats the worst. If it would have been a huge buck at least you would have had something to show for it..

Well it sounds like you guys would have tied for first after just that one set. :x


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

congratulations guys! thats pretty awesome for 1 shooter.

not to steal your thunder, but i got my first double this year, and they were also the first coyotes i called in using vocalizations alone. there were a couple downsides however. i was calling to a pack i had heard howling during another set, and i had set up what i thought to be about 1/2 mile downwind of them. i let out my first interrogation howl, and from behind a hill about 800 yds out comes a dog. he ran all the way in, and quartered slightly downwind, popping over the hill about 20 yds left of me. i already had my gun there when his head came up. the second i shot i came to a knee to make sure i whacked him, and about 300 yds to my right, where he came from, another one was staring at me. he immediately ran back to the hill, where i saw 2 more setting. after some desperation challenge howls, one of them worked his way in, popped up 5 feet from where his buddy lay and caught a bullet. the downside is that it could have easily been a triple i think, and that the entire pack was terribly mangy.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice jobs guys.

Good story and nice pictures.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

neb_bo said:


> not to steal your thunder, but i got my first double this year, and they were also the first coyotes i called in using vocalizations alone.


Hey that is a pretty big accomplishment...getting your first double using vocalizations. Hope you got some pictures!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks, but sorry no pics. you dont want to see what 3/4 of the coyotes i shoot look like anyways. the mange is terrible here. hopefully it starts to go away soon. i dont know how they get rid of it. ive killed 3 decent looking dogs this year, of 13. i saw a few more nice ones, but didnt get them on the ground.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

papapete,

Pretty exciting stuff right there. In 41 years of calling I've only shot 2 triples. Both were true triples with 3 animals in front of me at once. It can get real busy really quick. I did shoot 3 doubles one day during Christmas week this season. I've never shot more than two doubles in a single day before so that was a first for me. By far the most exciting calling I have ever done involved multiple animals. I think we all live for these personal milestones. No matter how long you do it and what you have accomplished there is always one more feat to challenge yourself with. It's about the memories .


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

mike2766

Those right there are some pretty good multiples. My first kill ever on a coyote stand turned out to be a double for me, and the guy I was calling with, Brad T (former moderator here), shot the 3rd one. So I get to experience a triple right from the beginning. And then with Papapete's triple even though I never fired a shot I still count that as a triple that I was part of. Papapete and I consider predator calling a two man sport. We pretty much discuss and consult each other with everything related to predator calling. We started the sport together, learned it together, and live it together.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like a great hunt guys, that spot looks familar......


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin you have no clue. Not a spot you have called I certain of that!


----------



## Ky-ky-o (Feb 3, 2008)

That is a sick camo job on that gun!

Is that paint or like a skin?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks,
I airbrushed that two years ago. It was nerve racking, but turned out good.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I get an adreniline rush just from readin' that! Congrats :beer: I hope I can get a triple someday soon.


----------

